# How 'fake' are you?!



## ilexica (Feb 18, 2010)

I was musing on this today after posting an FOTD recently which tied into the idea of 'natural' beauty. The hypocrisy surrounding what natural beauty actually requires to be maintained really bugs me. So, aside from makeup, what do you all have 'done'? Do you have any modifications? What would you end up like if you were on a desert island without access to your products? (I remember watching Shipwrecked a few years ago and feeling a sense of panic at what I'd end up like without access to my conditioner and moisturiser!)

I have:

Had my teeth straightened
Had my teeth bleached
My hair is highlighted
I blow dry/straighten/wave my hair or it looks a mess (and without conditioner it would be a nightmare)
I pluck my eyebrows every 2 days (otherwise I'd look like Worzel Gummage)
I moisturise about three times a day
I wax 
I paint my nails with strengthener and file them, and really notice how bad they get if I don't
I pretty much won't leave the house without a padded bra and control leggings/girdles are my friends

...And that's before I even get to the makeup!


Edit - I've mentioned further down but I'll put it in here too - I don't personally consider this to be fake at all (hence the inverted commas) but merely what is necessary to make me feel good about myself. But I do find it interesting how much effort this apparently takes!


----------



## malaviKat (Feb 18, 2010)

I pluck/wax/thread my eyebrows and I shave wherever else I don't like/want hair.  

I paint my nails regularly but that's only because I participate on a blog. My nails do well enough on their own.

I loves my makeup though!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 18, 2010)

Condition my hair 3 times a week. 
Shave.
Moisturize.
Perfume.
Not sure if working out counts, but I do that 5 times a week.
Haircut every 2 months.
Pluck eyebrows.
Had braces.
Do my hair every day.
Always look put together.
Paint nails 2 times a week.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 18, 2010)

I bleach/color my hair.
Currently have braces, and a porcelain crown...will be getting a dental implant.
Use teeth whitening products.
Tweeze my brows.
Always have nails painted (fingers and toes).
Take supplements for stronger hair and nails.


----------



## makeba (Feb 18, 2010)

I wash and condition my hair biweekly (dreadloc head here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
cleanse, tone, moisturize my face twice daily
perfume, lotion and moisturize daily
wear a full face of makeup 5x a week
thread my chin and upper lip (dang this hurts)
color my hair with semi permanent 1x a month
arch my brows with a razor every two days


----------



## blackeneddove (Feb 18, 2010)

I have had braces.
I have 2 porcelain crowns (will be implants soon as well)
I shave my brows.
I paint my nails and toes.
I wear contacts.
I dye my hair every 6 weeks.
Perfume.
Shave legs, pits, etc etc.
I wear a full face of makeup 2-3 times a week and basics every other day.

Interesting concept!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 18, 2010)

I had my teeth whitened
I wore braces and headgear (lol) to correct an underbite
Petticure and Manicure
I used to dye my hair from 16-22 years old
Shave/wax everything
Moisturize
Tons of hair products
Tons of face products (cleanser, toner, exfoliaters, masks, makeup)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 18, 2010)

- I wax my body hair off
- I pluck and shape my eyebrows
- I cut my nails (lol)
- I shower and use shampoo, conditioner, body wash, hair treatment
- I dye my hair a shade red-er
- I polish my nails
- I wear body lotion and perfume

And i wear makeup everyday!


----------



## malaviKat (Feb 18, 2010)

... I didn't really think shampoo was all that out of the ordinary.. LOL


----------



## obscuria (Feb 18, 2010)

I have tattoo sleeves as well as other tattoos all up and down my body.
My ears are gauged
I've had over 36 piercings, not all at once, but total. (I have 6 right now).
I straighten my hair every day
I used to dye my hair all the time
I shave 
I pluck my eyebrows
I've had my lashes permed
I paint my nails a lot
the usual makeup and perfume


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Feb 19, 2010)

Well I've had braces and retainers
use crestwhite strips every month
brush with vivid white toothpaste
take showers everyday
shave everything
tan reguarly
paint nails every week with clipping every week
Pluck eyebrows every other week
dye my hair every other month
cut my hair every 6 months

moisturize with lotion and body spray everyday


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Feb 19, 2010)

I get manicure/pedicure weekly
pluck brows
dye hair every month
I wear self tanner
i wear a lot of different perfumes and lotions
i straighten and curl my hair
I shave every hair on my body except for my brows and my head.
I get Microdermabrasion
I only wear a full face a makeup once a week
I like to wear false lashes a lot
I work out only once a week
I take dietary supplements to lose these last 3 lbs. I lost 8lbs since 02/08/10. I went from 120 to 112


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 19, 2010)

I have had braces. 
I've had reconstructive surgery involving my entire jaw and nose, which has altered my appearance.
i have lightened my teeth
i have tattoos
i dye my naturally dark blond hair red
i pluck my brows
shave everything else
do tons of skin treatments ie; peels, masks, use brightenin products
get laser tattoo removal
paint my nails
take silica suppliments and birth control (i guess thats fake?)


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 19, 2010)

this is interesting!

well i guess i am very 'fake' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i had braces for about 4 years to make my teeth straight
straighten my hair once a week
blow dry my hair pretty much everytime it gets washed
have some tattoos
i used to get a facial which was a peeling one, once a month but stopped over the past 6 months
i use a microdermabration kit once a week
wear nail polish most days
have highlighted my hair for many years now


----------



## bis (Feb 19, 2010)

Very interesting question! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Had braces good for nothing.
Get my hair cut every 6-8 weeks.
Use conditioner every time I wash my hair.
Brows and get rid of all body hair.
Wear nail polish (clear or colour) all the time.
Moisturise 2x a day.
Get a facial once a month.
Have a piercing.
Take silica supplements.
Get a face mask once a week.
Use a body lotion daily.
Use body peeling once a week.

Wow, really "natural"


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 19, 2010)

Reading this I realise I'm pretty un-fake. (Not putting any value in that.)

-I don't color my hair.
-While I do shave and pluck a few hairs here and there, both my body hair and eyebrows are so light I can go without as far as other people noticing are concerned.
- my nails are naturally strong (thanks dad!)

So in the deserted island scenario I would look pretty much the same. In fact my hair would look better as it bleaches nicely in the sun. (I am assuming my island is tropical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

This is funny, because I am really not one to embrace naturalness. In fact I am very pro "fake". Guess I'm just too lazy and/or broke, haha..


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 19, 2010)

i forgot to mention that i get waxed eyebrows, legs and bikini line... and shave anything else!


----------



## Junkie (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm probably the least fake...other than make-up. Haha.

I'm a hippy compared to some of you


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Feb 20, 2010)

Other than my teeth having way to many fill-ins, not a lot. My teeth attract cavities like no other, so I have to keep them really clean or I may son be paying for a new set of teeth (and I'm not even 23!). I've never had whitening or braces or anything.

Other than my addiction to exfoliants, acne products that work and hydroquinone for tan fading, not much done here. ^^


----------



## Laurie (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmmm..

-I shampoo/condition every two days.. Sometimes everyday
-I wax my eyebrows every two-three weeks
-I shave every 2-3 days.. Not my legs though.. The hair on my legs is pretty thin/light.. I only shave it if I'm wearing short clothes/beach
-Full face of makeup once I leave the house
-About 8 fill-ins
-8 piercings
-4 tattoos
-Perfume/face wash
-Padded/push-up bra
-Contacts


----------



## kimmy (Feb 20, 2010)

i colour my hair (though i'm letting it grow out now so it can be in its natural state again)
i wax my eyebrows
i always am wearing some lip conditioning concoction
i've had braces
i've whitened my teeth
i paint my nails pretty regularly

and the of course, all the haircare and skincare products that we probably all use daily.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 20, 2010)

This is an interesting question.  I think I look at this from a different perspective - I do not consider colouring my hair, maintaining my skin, etc things that would make one "fake" - I consider it taking care of myself.  But I see where you are coming from.


----------



## ilexica (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_This is an interesting question.  I think I look at this from a different perspective - I do not consider colouring my hair, maintaining my skin, etc things that would make one "fake" - I consider it taking care of myself.  But I see where you are coming from._

 

Oh, I do too. I've never even thought twice about it until a few days ago. I would never just let everything run wild, I don't think I could bring myself to do it - and I take looking after myself pretty seriously. But it does irritate me that women are seemingly expected to look perfect all the time but anytime a female celebrity has surgery or what have you they get it in the neck for using unfair means. There's a double standard there so I always find it interesting to see how much effort it takes most women to look themselves


----------



## obscuria (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kabuki_KILLER* 

 
_Other than my teeth having way to many fill-ins, not a lot. My teeth attract cavities like no other, so I have to keep them really clean or I may son be paying for a new set of teeth (and I'm not even 23!)._

 
Ah, same here! I just have weak enamel I guess, so even though I do brush my teeth 3x a day and floss, I still end up having at least one cavity when I go to the dentist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It blows.


----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 22, 2010)

I colour my hair
wax my eyebrows
have braces
I dont have any fillings but I guess fissure seals would count....
I wax my under arms
everything else gets shaved
my ears are peirced
and I think that is all.


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 22, 2010)

Here is my relatively long list -

I've had braces twice to straighten my teeth.
I've had my teeth bleached.
My hair is highlighted.
I have bonded hair extensions.
I get waxing done.
I have gel nails.
I've had laser treatment on my face.
I've had glycolic peels done.
I get microdermabrasion.

Sounds like a lot but as others have already said I just see it as what I need to do to remain well groomed. If I'm not happy with an aspect of myself I will attempt to change it for the better if I can, for example I had awful acne and it was really getting me down, I had the laser and other skin treatments and it's been totally turned around. In my eyes it was worth the investment.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 22, 2010)

fake hair

and i use deoderant.


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, I shower and wash/condition my hair every day.  I dunno how unnatural that really is, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dye my hair.
I shave/pluck
I go tanning.
I do microdermabrasion on my face about once a week
VS's Miraculous Push Up Bra is my best friend

I don't know what else... I mean, makeup, moisturizer... but all this stuff I do, besides the push bras, I wouldn't consider trying to "fake" who I am.  Like others said, I'm just taking care of myself.  Now, I AM trying to make my B boobies look like Ds


----------



## ICandi (Feb 24, 2010)

haha...cool thread! I...

-Relax my hair every 3 months
-Wear colored contacts almost every day
-Wax/maintain my brows
-Wax maintain my "girly parts" und underarms
-Shave my legs
-Have 5 tats and 4 piercings
-Will wear the hell out of a push up bra
-Mint mask twice a week
-Mani/pedi as needed (usually every week)
-Go to the gym 4-5x a week 
Being beautiful is hard work


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 25, 2010)

I like to look after myself, no question about that... but I don't think I do anything majorly overboard or have had anything major done.

- Moisturize my body daily
- Moisturize, cleanse, tone my skin twice a day
- Exfoliate my skin a few times a week
- Use a mask once a week
- Wash and condition my hair once a week
- Tidy my brows once every 2 weeks
- Use a whitening toothpaste
- Manicure my finger and toe nails
- Wear sunscreen
- Exercise
- Vegetarian Diet (does that count?hehe)

To me it's just like having a little grooming ritual. Even animals groom themselves (birds, cats, monkies etc.. lol) so why not me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I shudder to think what I might look like if I didn't do my maintenance. I like to look my best... I think it's one of my Leo traits.>_<


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmmm...let's just put it this way...I've got all y'all beat.  Actually the last guy I dated asked me on our first date..."so what on you is real?" my response? "my nails...now." But, there were more dates, so I guess it wasn't an issue. Ha.


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 5, 2010)

I dye my hair
Always style it in some form - it's straightened atm
Had braces
Always wear a full face of make up
Tongue and ears pierced
Remove body hair
Pluck eyebrows often
Paint nails an average of twice a week


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 5, 2010)

I rock wigs, and fake eyebrows everyday.
hmmm sometimes I'll go out the house with makeup on, I think that's about as fake as I get.
No sugery, no braces, oh wait- I dyed my hair black a few years ago, okay, that's it.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 5, 2010)

Braces
Bleach teeth sometimes
Dying hair since age 12
3 tattoos
nails always painted but they are real
shaving, make-up, etc.

but i consider myself 100% natural


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 5, 2010)

I've had braces
I wear contacts
Pluck my eyebrows 2 to 3 times a week
Peel my face once a week
Clean my face and moisturize it twice a day
Wash my hair 3 to 4 times a week
I straighten my bangs 
I wear make-up + fix my hair everytime I leave the house


----------



## kittykit (Mar 8, 2010)

I...

pluck my eye brows.
clean & moisturise my face twice a day.
wash my hair everyday.
wear makeup 5-6 days a week.
remove all unwanted body hair.
have facial every month.
have a tattoo.
have 5 ear piercings.


----------

